# WMU 56 Turkeys, Bambis, wolves....



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've not heard, nor seen any evidence of any sort of wolves in my neck of the woods. Turkeys and deer by the bushel though.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Where in 56 as it takes in a very large area?? I know that WMU 75 to the west of Coby has been hurting for deer in recent years but they were looking as if they were starting a come back last year. I have been turkey hunting in the area a few times this year and have seen lots of coyote scat, an a little sign of deer but no grouse and the turkeys are very skittest this year. slightest movement at 300 yards plus and they are gone.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

We are near Glamor Lake, about 8kms north of Gooderham and 20kms SE of Haliburton. I only scouted about 2kms along nearby trails. The turkeys we saw were about 4kms away toward Gooderham.

As far as other predators, we did hear owls 4 of the 5 nights but that's nearly normal for early season before rest of the cottagers arrive, then they are a bit scarce. We checked a known fox den for use but although there were flys at the den opening these dens were not distrubed, leaves and sand unmarked.

Another notable observance was a rather grey haired raccoon crossing the road a 1:30 in the afternoon, in bright sun. I didn't get a long look at it because I was driving, but it's odd behavour for 1:30. The 2 locals that I told asked me if it was acting "stupid" and suggested it could be rabid, I didn't think so since it ran away normally as the car approached. Still odd but early season hunger can do that.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

My parents' place is in Haliburton, and they regularly have turkeys at their bird feeder (was there last Friday/Saturday and they had a few then).


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks Hoody, good to know. 
We've seen turkeys in the fields and fence rows along the 503 between Gooderham and Kinmount and even more south of Kinmount along the 121, so they are in the area. The larger flocks 15-20 birds, were along the 121.
But I was hoping for more turkeys closer to us. In the last few years there have been small flocks of 4-7 birds within a km of us and we had a flock that size move through our property once while we were there, 2 years ago.

Anyway, anyone else hear of a "bush wolf"?


----------

